# New Bike Adventure



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello everyone as the title suggests it has been a kind of adventure since I started looking to get a road/light trail bike but mostly road about a month ago. The reason I became interested in getting a bike is because my job now that I have a full time and hopefully permanent job that is very physically demanding so I am getting into shape and can ride a bike without killing myself in the process. 

So the first thing I did was look at a brand that I knew that made good road bikes was trek, and boy was I surprised by the price. I didn't realize they would be so expensive at first but now I know. So after that I looked for a bike on a budget and found bikesdirect and their cyclocross bike category which fit what I was looking for and they had bikes that were in a more reasonable price for me which at first was 300-400. But as a kept looking and reading into bikes I started wanting more than this SS that I first had interest in. 

Motobecane Bikes - Fantom Cross UNO Track - $399

Then after I had looked at this bike I decided to go to one of the local bike shops and asked a few questions like if the single speed bike was a good idea for me at first and he said that it wasn't as a beginner, so that one was out of the question and this one was the next pick. 

Motobecane Fantom CX Cyclocross - $579

And then after that one with more looking I finally came to this one which is the final one that I think I've settled with. It fits with what I want and under 1000 for the bike.

SRAM Apex Cyclocross | Cross Bikes - Motobecane Fantom Cross - $899

Now more too the LBS experience. It has been both good and bad(but mostly good). The two shop owners were helpful with questions, but when it came time to me wanting to test ride a few of the bikes to test fit and comfort and the difference between the shimano 105 and SRAM apex shifters, but he wouldn't let me ride one even after being told I could through my email conversation with him. The first time I went in to test ride he said that he didn't have one I could ride because there was already a customer on the bike he would let me ride, and the second time he told me that I couldn't ride because they had to sell them as new and didn't want them to not look new(I understood this with the white wheels and white bar tape but I think one that I would have test rode that was black bar tape) even though I know others have test rode their bikes. And I guess too me wanting to buy a bike online and not from his shop might have not gone over well with him but I don't know. But other than that I have enjoyed going there and being in the environment.

And then yesterday I went to REI with a friend and saw they had some nice bikes and equipment and a Scott bike I liked but It wasn't a cyclocross bike so I'm not sure If I want to get that one or not but If I did then it could be a cheaper one stop shop than the LBS is with their felt bikes which are 1800 compared to 899 and 800(if I remember correctly) with the motobecane and scott bike.

So sorry its been such a long post and I'm sure I've forgot things to say but I hope I can get some nice input from this lovely forum.

Thank you,
Jadenkanan


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> I guess too me wanting to buy a bike online and not from his shop might have not gone over well with him but *I don't know*.


Tell me, if I came to you in your professional capacity, took your time to ask (and get answers to) questions, use your inventory, then at some point in the convo conveyed I was buying somewhere else, what would your reaction/ attitude be?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I get wanting to fit a bike inside a budget.

Actually, the last three bikes I've bought have come in under $500. Two of them, under $300. I was considering bikesdirect last time I bought a bike. Ironically enough, I had some advice from a couple mechanics, one of whom I have a really good relationship with (former sponsor) to do BD, although in the context of I knew the frame geometry I was going for.

I've always ended up buying used bikes. I think a good bike shop adds a lot of value, so if one of your local shops carries used or consignment bikes, that can be a great way to do it. See if your city supports a bike coop or an advocacy group that does some bike sales. Etc.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Tell me, if I came to you in your professional capacity, took your time to ask (and get answers to) questions, use your inventory, then at some point in the convo conveyed I was buying somewhere else, what would your reaction/ attitude be?


Well when I first went in I had talked to the other owner and one of the first things I mentioned was my interest in buying from bikes direct. But yes I understand from his viewpoint its not something he wants to hear.



> I've always ended up buying used bikes. I think a good bike shop adds a lot of value, so if one of your local shops carries used or consignment bikes, that can be a great way to do it. See if your city supports a bike coop or an advocacy group that does some bike sales. Etc.


There is a used bike shop that the LBS that I went to mentioned that is not extremely close so I haven't had a chance to go by there yet to look at their selection. It is something I might try to do this weekend if I get a chance.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> Well when I first went in I had talked to the other owner and one of the first things I mentioned was my interest in buying from bikes direct. But yes I understand from his viewpoint its not something he wants to hear.


Even when someone is upfront with LBS's about buying online, many see them as prospective customers who'll tap the LBS as a resource for post purchase services like final assembly, tuning, fit assistance, purchasing accessories (helmets, shoes, pedals, etc.), but not all think this way. 

Also, consider that while you were honest in your intentions, rather than sell yourself as a prospective customer (maybe asking for a standard fitting with the understanding you'd pay the fee) you then asked to test ride bikes, essentially using the LBS's inventory to make some decisions. I think the details have a bearing on how you were treated.



jadenkanan said:


> There is a used bike shop that the LBS that I went to mentioned that is not extremely close so I haven't had a chance to go by there yet to look at their selection. It is something I might try to do this weekend if I get a chance.


I think this is a good option for you to pursue. It'll get you some level of sizing/ fit assistance (along with assistance as to what bikes may best suite your intended uses), the ability to test ride bikes and (possibly) a 30 day warranty. IMO it beats buying your first bike online, sight unseen.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Even when someone is upfront with LBS's about buying online, many see them as prospective customers who'll tap the LBS as a resource for post purchase services like final assembly, tuning, fit assistance, purchasing accessories (helmets, shoes, pedals, etc.), but not all think this way.
> 
> Also, consider that while you were honest in your intentions, rather than sell yourself as a prospective customer (maybe asking for a standard fitting with the understanding you'd pay the fee) you then asked to test ride bikes, essentially using the LBS's inventory to make some decisions. I think the details have a bearing on how you were treated.
> 
> ...



On my first and second visit there and probably even in the emails I expressed my intentions of using their shop to get help with assembly if needed and to buy accessories there considering their shop is the closest to me. But at the time I had never really considered fitting because I didn't know how important it can be. The last time I went in there to test ride a bike he did let me do a stand over fitting for a similar sized bike and did tell me that I would need a 52cm size of the bike I was looking to get since I didn't have enough stand over on the 54cm felt bike that he had me test on. And the cost of their lowest level of fit is $125 which seemed a bit high when I first saw the price.

But what I've learned from this whole process is its not something to rush into. And considering the sight unseen thing I might end up skipping the BD bike all together if I'm able to find a cyclocross bike at the used bike shop.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> On my first and second visit there and probably even in the emails I expressed my intentions of using their shop to get help with assembly if needed and to buy accessories there considering their shop is the closest to me. But at the time I had never really considered fitting because I didn't know how important it can be. The last time I went in there to test ride a bike he did let me do a stand over fitting for a similar sized bike and did tell me that I would need a 52cm size of the bike I was looking to get since I didn't have enough stand over on the 54cm felt bike that he had me test on. And the cost of their lowest level of fit is $125 which seemed a bit high when I first saw the price.
> 
> *But what I've learned from this whole process is its not something to rush into.* And considering the sight unseen thing I might end up skipping the BD bike all together if I'm able to find a cyclocross bike at the used bike shop.


Good thought not rushing into this. And speaking of the importance of fit, a standover 'fitting' isn't a fitting at all. It's actually pretty useless, especially on compact geo (sloping TT) bikes.

If you stay with your original price range, I think your realistic options are going to be buying used (preferably locally) or online. Local offers a number of advantages in that you can see the bike, test ride it and ask the seller to have it assessed both mechanically and for fit at your LBS. Even better, find a LBS selling used and you'll get some sizing/ fit assistance along with (possibly) a 30 day warranty.

I'm not promoting you buy online, because I think there are distinct disadvantages in doing so, but in the interest of full disclosure, you could consider opting for a standard fitting - maybe at another shop that charges less and does more than standover fittings. 

Be upfront with them about your intentions to buy online, offering that you'll tap them as a resource for final assembly, tuning, fit and accessories. Ask that once they size you they offer some advice on the size you'd order online. It'll be necessary to bring the geometry charts of the bikes of interest for them to compare to that of the test bike they used for the fitting. 

You have some options, and if you decide to up your price range, you'll be able to add buying new from a LBS to them. Not necessary, but IMO does bring some advantages.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Good thought not rushing into this. And speaking of the importance of fit, a standover 'fitting' isn't a fitting at all. It's actually pretty useless, especially on compact geo (sloping TT) bikes.
> 
> If you stay with your original price range, I think your realistic options are going to be buying used (preferably locally) or online. Local offers a number of advantages in that you can see the bike, test ride it and ask the seller to have it assessed both mechanically and for fit at your LBS. Even better, find a LBS selling used and you'll get some sizing/ fit assistance along with (possibly) a 30 day warranty.
> 
> ...


Well I'm comfortable with spending $1000 including pedals and helmet, but if I do find one used then I'd think I would come under that budget well enough.

It is a shame though that the LBS that I went too doesn't have what I was looking for under $1800 other wise I would go with them. But like you said later on down the road its a more reasonable option once I'm into it.

Oh and if your interested here is the shop in reference http://durhamcycles.com/


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> Well I'm comfortable with spending $1000 including pedals and helmet, but if I do find one used then I'd think I would come under that budget well enough.
> 
> It is a shame though that the LBS that I went too doesn't have what I was looking for under $1800 other wise I would go with them. But like you said later on down the road its a more reasonable option once I'm into it.
> 
> Oh and if your interested here is the shop in reference Durham Bike Repair | Bike Rentals & Service Shop in Durham | Durham Cycles


You can easily find new CX bikes in the $1k price range. The Specialized Tricross being one example. With a standard discount (~10% in my area) you'd have enough money left for a helmet and pedals, but honestly, I'd hold off on clipless for awhile.

Specialized Bicycle Components

Re: the bike shop you linked to, I wasn't there/ never dealt with them so can't offer an opinion. It may be a reputable shop and that $125 fitting might represent a good value. I simply offered that a standover fitting isn't a fitting. I know of no one that charges $125 for that.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> You can easily find new CX bikes in the $1k price range. The Specialized Tricross being one example. With a standard discount (~10% in my area) you'd have enough money left for a helmet and pedals, but honestly, I'd hold off on clipless for awhile.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> Re: the bike shop you linked to, I wasn't there/ never dealt with them so can't offer an opinion. It may be a reputable shop and that $125 fitting might represent a good value. I simply offered that a standover fitting isn't a fitting. I know of no one that charges $125 for that.



I never said that the standover fitting was a proper fitting that he offered, just that he offered to give a general idea of which size I should go with. And he surely didnt charge me $125 for that.

There is another shop that is a bit farther away that sell's specialized so I'll go check there too when I get the chance.

And I had planed on not getting clipless right away to keep the budget lower and to get used to riding the bike without having to worry about getting used to the shoes as well. But when I was in REI this past weekend I did see these SPD pedals and noticed that It had a standard pedal cage on one side so I could get those and transition to clipless when I was ready and not have to buy a whole new set of pedals.

http://www.rei.com/product/668198/shimano-m324-spd-pedals


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> I never said that the standover fitting was a proper fitting that he offered, just that he offered to give a general idea of which size I should go with. And he surely didnt charge me $125 for that.


You misunderstood my remarks, so maybe I wasn't clear. What I was trying to say was that the LBS may be reputable (I don't know enough to say), but I do know that standover isn't a reliable method for determining frame size. I knew you didn't pay for that or ever said it represented a proper fitting. 


jadenkanan said:


> There is another shop that is a bit farther away that sell's specialized so I'll go check there too when I get the chance.


I think that would be good. Maybe do some calling around to other semi LBS's and take a day to visit a few and test ride a few bikes. The more, the better, IMO.



jadenkanan said:


> And I had planed on not getting clipless right away to keep the budget lower and to get used to riding the bike without having to worry about getting used to the shoes as well. But when I was in REI this past weekend I did see these SPD pedals and noticed that It had a standard pedal cage on one side so I could get those and transition to clipless when I was ready and not have to buy a whole new set of pedals.
> 
> Shimano M324 SPD Pedals - Free Shipping at REI.com


That's a fine option, but between the pedals and decent shoes (trust me, you'll want decent shoes), you're likely to be well over $100. JMO, but given your budget I'd put a priority on the bike and save up for pedals later. As always, YMMV.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> You misunderstood my remarks, so maybe I wasn't clear. What I was trying to say was that the LBS may be reputable (I don't know enough to say), but I do know that standover isn't a reliable method for determining frame size. I knew you didn't pay for that or ever said it represented a proper fitting.
> 
> I think that would be good. Maybe do some calling around to other semi LBS's and take a day to visit a few and test ride a few bikes. The more, the better, IMO.
> 
> ...


Sorry, you are right I did miss understand what you were saying. And I would think he knew this too but did it out of courtesy possibly. And yes I would like to try out or at least look at more bikes in person so I will give that a shot. And for the shoes I wont skimp on them just like I don't like to skimp on my everyday shoes either.


Thank you,
jadenkanan


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

I have another question too that I didn't include in my first post about what/how I'm wanting to ride. At first my plan is to ride on paved track's, one is at an old school that has a track that is open for public use, and the other is at a park that also has wood trails that I would be interested in riding too just for variety. And then once I make it riding on the road I thought it would be convenient to just ride out of my gravel road that I live on. So a cyclocross fit what I needed. But when I talk to my boss about wanting to start riding he seems to think that a trail bike would be better because the front shocks would be better for trails. But I hadn't planned on riding trails a whole lot just that I would need a more capable bike for rougher terrain.

So my question is a trail bike too much for what I want out of a bike, and how much would a trail bike differ from a road bike on the road?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> I have another question too that I didn't include in my first post about what/how I'm wanting to ride. At first my plan is to ride on paved track's, one is at an old school that has a track that is open for public use, and the other is at a park that also has wood trails that I would be interested in riding too just for variety. And then once I make it riding on the road I thought it would be convenient to just ride out of my gravel road that I live on. So a cyclocross fit what I needed. But when I talk to my boss about wanting to start riding he seems to think that a trail bike would be better because the front shocks would be better for trails. But I hadn't planned on riding trails a whole lot just that I would need a more capable bike for rougher terrain.
> 
> So my question is a trail bike too much for what I want out of a bike, and how much would a trail bike differ from a road bike on the road?


The more diverse your riding environments, the bigger the compromises become when you only have one bike. 

Not having seen the trails you speak of, I'm guessing, but judging from your bosses remarks, they'd likely be a stretch for a hybrid or CX bike. That's not to say you couldn't negotiate them on either bike, but (as I mentioned) there are compromises on how_ well_ you'll negotiate them. 

I would advise you give some thought to what you're _most interested in (longer term)_ and buy the type of bike that'll best suite it (or them). If ultimately your riding is likely going to be of longer duration and mostly paved roads (with some light off-roading) I'd recommend a CX bike. Judging from your posts, those uses seem to be most consistent.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> The more diverse your riding environments, the bigger the compromises become when you only have one bike.
> 
> Not having seen the trails you speak of, I'm guessing, but judging from your bosses remarks, they'd likely be a stretch for a hybrid or CX bike. That's not to say you couldn't negotiate them on either bike, but (as I mentioned) there are compromises on how_ well_ you'll negotiate them.
> 
> I would advise you give some thought to what you're _most interested in (longer term)_ and buy the type of bike that'll best suite it (or them). If ultimately your riding is likely going to be of longer duration and mostly paved roads (with some light off-roading) I'd recommend a CX bike. Judging from your posts, those uses seem to be most consistent.



The trails I have not rode a bike on but I have walked them and they are relatively flat in elevation but id imagine have roots in them so I think its a matter of trying them on a ridged frame bike to find out. And yes my intention has been to mainly do longer distance road riding as an end result than trails so that's why I was looking at cyclocross bikes. My bosses main argument is that we know a few people that do ride trails on mtn bikes and he was saying that could be a lot of fun and I agree but that wasn't my first want in this adventure.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

I think you are on the right track with the CX bike. If the trails are pretty simple there is nothing keeping you from riding with others on mountain bikes once you get good at handling your CX bike. Sure it will be a little limited off road, but the on road capability will more than make up for it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

xjbaylor said:


> I think you are on the right track with the CX bike. If the trails are pretty simple there is nothing keeping you from riding with others on mountain bikes once you get good at handling your CX bike. Sure it will be a little limited off road, but the on road capability will more than make up for it.


Yup. After the OP's clarification on use/ priorities, I agree that a CX bike offers the best compromises.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

That's what I had thought would be the best fit for what my main uses were plus a little variety if I wanted to ride light trails or in grass or something like that, so thanks for the reassurance. And I'm gonna try to get out this weekend to the other shops and possibly back to REI again to see what my options are between the three. So I probably wont have anything else to say till then.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> That's what I had thought would be the best fit for what my main uses were plus a little variety if I wanted to ride light trails or in grass or something like that, so thanks for the reassurance. And I'm gonna try to get out this weekend to the other shops and possibly back to REI again to see what my options are between the three. So I probably wont have anything else to say till then.


In your travels, keep the importance of getting a good fit in mind. Good luck, and keep us posted/ updated on your progress.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

I will, I definitely do now more so when I started looking for a bike after reading on these forums especially.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay so after visiting the next closest bike store(that I'm aware of) and REI; I didn't get a chance to go the the use bike shop but will email them later to see if they have anything that fits my needs. I think I have come to the decision to buy a Scott Speedster S50 from REI unless the used bike shop has something that fits my needs and me. Even though the Speedster isn't a cross bike like I was looking for I think I will be satisfied with it anyways. So since the speedster is my option given the situation with the used bike shop what are your guys opinion on it?

http://www.rei.com/product/828254/scott-speedster-s50-bike-2012

Edit: Also I didn't realize how much bike shorts were. I looked at these in REI and was surprised by the price too. http://www.rei.com/product/809765/novara-metro-gel-double-bike-shorts-mens


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> Okay so after visiting the next closest bike store(that I'm aware of) and REI; I didn't get a chance to go the the use bike shop but will email them later to see if they have anything that fits my needs. I think I have come to the decision to buy a Scott Speedster S50 from REI unless the used bike shop has something that fits my needs and me. Even though the Speedster isn't a cross bike like I was looking for I think I will be satisfied with it anyways. So since the speedster is my option given the situation with the used bike shop what are your guys opinion on it?
> 
> Scott Speedster S50 Bike - 2012 at REI.com


They're nice bikes, but (as you say) it's not a CX bike. Given your somewhat diverse interests I'm not sure you'll be happy with that choice, longer term. 

I think there are bikes in that general price range better suited to your needs/ wants.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> They're nice bikes, but (as you say) it's not a CX bike. Given your somewhat diverse interests I'm not sure you'll be happy with that choice, longer term.
> 
> I think there are bikes in that general price range better suited to your needs/ wants.


That is true it isn't a cross bike. The other shop I went too did have a cross bike for $1450 but that is a lot higher than I want to spend just on the bike really. And when I hear back from the used bike shop then I'll have more of an idea on what to do. And they didn't have the specialized tricross like you linked to me when I was there either but they possibly could get it.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay I've heard from the used bike shop and he said that they have a new surly cross-check there for $1099, from the looks of it that doesn't really fit what I'm looking for either, what do you guys think though? 

http://surlybikes.com/bikes/cross_check


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

jadenkanan said:


> Okay I've heard from the used bike shop and he said that they have a new surly cross-check there for $1099, from the looks of it that doesn't really fit what I'm looking for either, what do you guys think though?
> 
> http://surlybikes.com/bikes/cross_check


I like the cross check and surly has an outstanding rep.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> Okay I've heard from the used bike shop and he said that they have a new surly cross-check there for $1099, from the looks of it that doesn't really fit what I'm looking for either, what do you guys think though?
> 
> Cross-Check | Bikes | Surly Bikes


Looks pretty consistent with the CX theme to me. I'm curious why you don't think it fits with what you're looking for. BTW, I'm not being snarky here. Serious question.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Looks pretty consistent with the CX theme to me. I'm curious why you don't think it fits with what you're looking for. BTW, I'm not being snarky here. Serious question.


Well for one it's not as aesthetically appealing as other bikes but I know that's not the important thing. And two I know since I'm new I don't know all the prices for different level of parts but it seemed over priced for what it has but I could be wrong, and it seemed to have lower level parts than what I had been looking for/at.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> Well for one it's not as aesthetically appealing as other bikes but I know that's not the important thing. And two I know since I'm new I don't know all the prices for different level of parts but it seemed over priced for what it has but I could be wrong, and it seemed to have lower level parts than what I had been looking for/at.


This is going to be your bike, so if you don't find it aesthetically appealing and that matters to you, then it matters.

FWIW, I like the Tricross better, and rumor has it that there will be a steel framed, disc version available for 2013. 

Re: the components, I think being a Surly the package is a little 'different' than what's offered in the mainstream, but that doesn't make it bad. One thing I would suggest is that you test ride it before committing to it (same goes for any other bike) because some like the bar end shifters, others... not so much. One things for certain, they aren't STI's.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> This is going to be your bike, so if you don't find it aesthetically appealing and that matters to you, then it matters.
> 
> FWIW, I like the Tricross better, and rumor has it that there will be a steel framed, disc version available for 2013.
> 
> Re: the components, I think being a Surly the package is a little 'different' than what's offered in the mainstream, but that doesn't make it bad. One thing I would suggest is that you test ride it before committing to it (same goes for any other bike) because some like the bar end shifters, others... not so much. One things for certain, they aren't STI's.


So are the shifters different on the surly than on the other bikes I've looked at? And how so?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> So are the shifters different on the surly than on the other bikes I've looked at? And how so?


I don't know all of what you've looked at, but the Cross-Check's bar end shifters aren't integrated with the brake levers. They're located at (you guessed it!) the bar ends.. specifically at the end of the drops. 

Check out the pic at the link below:
Cross-Check | Bikes | Surly Bikes


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I have a really hard time with bar-end or downtube shifters off-road. Not everyone agrees with me, of course.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> I don't know all of what you've looked at, but the Cross-Check's bar end shifters aren't integrated with the brake levers. They're located at (you guessed it!) the bar ends.. specifically at the end of the drops.
> 
> Check out the pic at the link below:
> Cross-Check | Bikes | Surly Bikes


Ah I see that now. After l had looked on bikes direct and was thinking about getting the motobecane phantom cross with sram apex shifters and trying the shifters in the lbs I like those but bikes with sram apex shifters don't fit within my budget outside of BD. So I feel stuck between options and idea's. So what I'm gonna do is see if the shop that has specialized bikes can get a tricross from one of their other locations(which has them) so I can ride it and see if its a good fit for me. Other than that I'm not really sure what to do.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> ... what I'm gonna do is see if the shop that has specialized bikes can get a tricross from one of their other locations(which has them) so I can ride it and see if its a good fit for me. Other than that I'm not really sure what to do.


I think that's a good plan. TBH, I think you'd like STI's (or similar) better than bar ends.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If you can spend $1100 on the Cross-check, you can spend $1100 on the Kona Jake. I have one.  But I think that the current model is a little more solid bike than the '09 - it's got a crank that you'd want to keep on purpose and brakes that will work.

Try a bike with Shimano STI shifters too. A lot of people find they have a strong preference one way or the other.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> If you can spend $1100 on the Cross-check, you can spend $1100 on the Kona Jake. I have one.  But I think that the current model is a little more solid bike than the '09 - it's got a crank that you'd want to keep on purpose and brakes that will work.
> 
> Try a bike with Shimano STI shifters too. A lot of people find they have a strong preference one way or the other.


Well I wasn't really wanting to spend over a $1000 for the bike so I would have room to get pedals and a helmet and still be not much over $1000. But I do like the looks and what the bike has to offer and the closest bike shop to me(the first one I went too) says they sell kona bikes on their website but I don't remember seeing them in the shop. Most of the bikes displayed were Felt. So if they offer that at $1100 then I'll give that a try too.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Tell the shop you want to spend $1100 and see if they'll cut you a deal. There's usually some wiggle room on pricing. It's also worth phoning around and seeing if anyone still has some '11s on the floor.

Did the used shop not have any 'cross bikes? It's quite popular here in Seattle, so I think they've been turning up in the used fleet a lot. Especially since they've become the bike equivalent of a crossover SUV.

It's hard when you add shoes and pedals. IMHO, shoes worth owning don't have MSRPs below $100. When you look at the MSRP on a pair of running shoes, it shouldn't be a surprise. Pedals can be a bit cheaper, especially if you get them online. But, give your shop a chance to surprise you. They often have things like pedals bought back from someone buying a new bike and using a different pedal system,


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Tell the shop you _*don't*_ want to spend $1100 and see if they'll cut you a deal.


FIFY.  



AndrwSwitch said:


> Did the used shop not have any 'cross bikes? It's quite popular here in Seattle.. they've become the bike equivalent of a crossover SUV.


All of a sudden I don't like CX bikes anymore. 
j/k


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

*deleted*


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> I've been back into cycling after almost 20 years of no cycling, and recently got back into it. It's been about 5 weeks since I got my new road bike, and I've been riding 4-6 times a week. For the past 2 1/2 weeks, I've been doing 18.5 mile rides at 15.5-16.0 mph average. I feel pretty good after my rides, and recover pretty fast.
> 
> In light of that, what are some of the indicators that would give me confidence that I'm ready for organized rally rides? I think I can definitely do 50 mile rides (w/ rest stops), and possibly a century ride later this year.


You kinda hijacked this thread with your question. Why not update your small milestone thread or maybe start a new one??


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> You kinda hijacked this thread with your question. Why not update your small milestone thread or maybe start a new one??


Yes, unintentionally.:blush2: 

I was about to respond to it, got called by kids, came up with a new topic question, forgot to get out of this thread, pressed post, and then got called again. Then, I was looking for this very "topic", and could'f find it. Thanks for finding this, and apologies to the OP!!!!!!


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Tell the shop you want to spend $1100 and see if they'll cut you a deal. There's usually some wiggle room on pricing. It's also worth phoning around and seeing if anyone still has some '11s on the floor.
> 
> Did the used shop not have any 'cross bikes? It's quite popular here in Seattle, so I think they've been turning up in the used fleet a lot. Especially since they've become the bike equivalent of a crossover SUV.
> 
> It's hard when you add shoes and pedals. IMHO, shoes worth owning don't have MSRPs below $100. When you look at the MSRP on a pair of running shoes, it shouldn't be a surprise. Pedals can be a bit cheaper, especially if you get them online. But, give your shop a chance to surprise you. They often have things like pedals bought back from someone buying a new bike and using a different pedal system,


The used shop did not have any used cross bikes, and also the other shop did have a used bike so they do receive used bikes but the guy told me he has never seen a used cross bike come through his store. And if the shop does have a kona jake or can get one then I'll see what they can do about the price but in reality its not much higher than my intended price point.

Oh and also I did try a Shimano shifter set when I tried the SRAM on the stand in the shop but I liked the SRAM better.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> The used shop did not have any used cross bikes, and also the other shop did have a used bike so they do receive used bikes but the guy told me he has never seen a used cross bike come through his store. And if the shop does have a kona jake or can get one then I'll see what they can do about the price but in reality its not much higher than my intended price point.
> 
> Oh and also I did try a Shimano shifter set when I tried the SRAM on the stand in the shop but I liked the SRAM better.


I'm not surprised that CX bikes are a little harder to find - used or new. They're more 'niche market' than a standard drop bar road bike, but given your intended uses, I think they're your best bet. 

The Kona Jake is a nice bike with solid specs. The Specialized Tricross Sport is a nice bike, and there are lots of others. 

Visit some shops, get sized/ fitted and test ride as many as you can find. I think you're going about this the right way, so some time and patience are all you need and you'll find the right bike. You may want to consider expanding your LBS search a bit further out. The disadvantage being they may become your semi-local bike shop.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> I'm not surprised that CX bikes are a little harder to find - used or new. They're more 'niche market' than a standard drop bar road bike, but given your intended uses, I think they're your best bet.
> 
> The Kona Jake is a nice bike with solid specs. The Specialized Tricross is a nice bike, and there are lots of others.
> 
> Visit some shops, get sized/ fitted and test ride as many as you can find. I think you're going about this the right way, so some time and patience is all you need and you'll find the right bike. You may want to consider expanding your LBS search a bit further out. The disadvantage being they may become your semi-local bike shop.



Yeah if I remember right each LBS had 2 on display each and REI did not have any so they don't seem to be that popular here yet. It would be a good idea to see if there are anymore in the area but even still that's a 30 minutes to an hour drive for the 3 places I've been to so far. So its not extremely local to begin with but its what I have to work with. And now that I've looked there is another shop that is a little further out past the shop that has the specialized, and this shop has a Fuji Cross 3.0 for $899 so it fits in my price range.

Fuji Cross 3.0 Cyclocross Bike -- Performance Exclusive - Specialty Bikes

There are other shops around it seems, but they don't offer performance bikes. So even though cycling is getting more popular there are only a few shops still, but I guess that's all that's needed.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> ... now that I've looked there is another shop that is a little further out past the shop that has the specialized, and this shop has a Fuji Cross 3.0 for $899 so it fits in my price range.


I think the Fuji is another viable option and (if possible) worth a look/ test ride. IMO the spec's aren't quite up to some others, like the Kona or Specialized, but for the price it's not bad. 

Speaking of price, $899 is much more realistic than the inflated 'regular' price.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I just noticed that you're in the Raleigh-Durham area. Isn't there a Performance bike shop in Chapel Hill?


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> I think the Fuji is another viable option and (if possible) worth a look/ test ride. IMO the spec's aren't quite up to some others, like the Kona or Specialized, but for the price it's not bad.
> 
> Speaking of price, $899 is much more realistic than the inflated 'regular' price.


Well then I think I have a plan set in motion with these three options, to go for a test ride of each. There is also this Fuji Cross but it is $1299 at the same shop according to the website.


2012 Fuji Cross 2.0 Cyclocross Bike -- Performance Exclusive - Road Bikes


Also thank you very much for being so helpful in pointing me in a good direction PJ352 and anyone else that had contributed to this thread. Other wise I would be going for the BD option which as you said isn't the best way to go as a beginner.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> Well then I think I have a plan set in motion with these three options, to go for a test ride of each. There is also this Fuji Cross but it is $1299 at the same shop according to the website.


That Fuji adds a couple of things (CF fork/ 105 shifters) that IMO you don't need and it stretches your budget even further. For a first bike, I'd stay in the price range you've set (~$900- ~$1,100). You'll get a solid 1st bike and some value added LBS services. All in all, a good way to start your 'new bike adventure'.  



jadenkanan said:


> Also thank you very much for being so helpful in pointing me in a good direction PJ352. Other wise I would be going for the BD option which as you said isn't the best way to go as a beginner.


Not a problem, glad to help. But there were others contributing along the way as well.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> All of a sudden I don't like CX bikes anymore.
> j/k


LOL. It bothers me a little bit to see them with a bunch of commuter stuff bolted to them, being ridden a couple miles to and from work. But I have a unibody SUV, so who am I to talk? At least both get ridden on dirt from time to time.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> I just noticed that you're in the Raleigh-Durham area. Isn't there a Performance bike shop in Chapel Hill?


Ah, yes I am about 20 minutes north of Durham( I live in Timberlake more specifically) so that Performance bike shop is the furthest away, and that's where I linked those Fuji bikes from.



PJ352 said:


> Not a problem, glad to help. But there were others contributing along the way as well.


Fixed.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> Ah, yes I am about 20 minutes north of Durham( I live in Timberlake more specifically) so that Performance bike shop is the furthest away, and that's where I linked those Fuji bikes from.


I'm not real familiar with the area but have friends that live in Durham and think I should relocate there so I can bike more of the year. I'm thinking they're right. 

My advice is to ride as many CX bikes in your price range as you can find - and assess the shops while doing so. This will 1) get you more time on more bikes so you can compare and make a more educated decision and 2) help you decide which shop(s) you want to deal with, post purchase.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> I'm not real familiar with the area but have friends that live in Durham and think I should relocate there so I can bike more of the year. I'm thinking they're right.
> 
> My advice is to ride as many CX bikes in your price range as you can find - and assess the shops while doing so. This will 1) get you more time on more bikes so you can compare and make a more educated decision and 2) help you decide which shop(s) you want to deal with, post purchase.



Well there are more and more cyclist on the roads in the past few years so its probably a good place to move if you want more time to ride. And there are a lot of rural roads north of durham to ride on which is the plan for me once I get to a good comfort level.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

Well today I went out to the not so local shops and put my money down on a Fuji Cross 2.0 at performance bicycles in Raleigh which was a lot further than I wanted to go but they after I had saw what a deal it was in the chapel hill store but didn't have my size there I took the chance to ride out to the other one that had the bike. It was a 2011 model so I got it on clearance for $1199 with full shimano 105 other than an ultegra RD which seems to be to be a good deal.

Now I will just need to buy pedals and a helmet and I'll be set to ride, then I'll work on getting the other tools and what not to work on the bike and take with me on rides.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> Well today I went out to the not so local shops and put my money down on a Fuji Cross 2.0 at performance bicycles in Raleigh which was a lot further than I wanted to go but they after I had saw what a deal it was in the chapel hill store but didn't have my size there I took the chance to ride out to the other one that had the bike. It was a 2011 model so I got it on clearance for $1199 with full shimano 105 other than an ultegra RD which seems to be to be a good deal.
> 
> Now I will just need to buy pedals and a helmet and I'll be set to ride, then I'll work on getting the other tools and what not to work on the bike and take with me on rides.


Well, you had quite the eventful (and productive day). Congrats on your new bike!!

Yes, by all means get a helmet, a saddle bag and some 'essentials' before venturing out on your rides.Platform pedals are ok for the time being, but if you can swing clipless and know the type you want, I think it's fine to get them now.

Post pics when you get a chance and update this thread with your riding impressions.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Well, you had quite the eventful (and productive day). Congrats on your new bike!!
> 
> Yes, by all means get a helmet, a saddle bag and some 'essentials' before venturing out on your rides.Platform pedals are ok for the time being, but if you can swing clipless and know the type you want, I think it's fine to get them now.
> 
> Post pics when you get a chance and update this thread with your riding impressions.



Thanks, and yes the guy that helped me with the bike at the store said that I could get a good deal if I waited to get the helmet shoes and pedals if I got their member card deal which I did. So with that having the store credit I will have some of that to put towards those things, so some time this week I'm gonna head over to the Chapel Hill location to pick those up. One thing I was kinda disappointed with was he didn't really fit me to the bike, he was willing but first had forgot then when I mentioned it again we set the bike up to do it but he said he couldn't without pedals since I didn't buy any. So when I get those I'll get them to do it then.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> Thanks, and yes the guy that helped me with the bike at the store said that I could get a good deal if I waited to get the helmet shoes and pedals if I got their member card deal which I did. So with that having the store credit I will have some of that to put towards those things, so some time this week I'm gonna head over to the Chapel Hill location to pick those up. *One thing I was kinda disappointed with was he didn't really fit me to the bike, he was willing but first had forgot then when I mentioned it again we set the bike up to do it but he said he couldn't without pedals since I didn't buy any. So when I get those I'll get them to do it then*.


We have no Performance Bike shops in my area, so I have no firsthand experience with them, but from everything I've heard/ read, experiences with them are hit and miss. 

While it's true that cleat set up necessitates saddle readjustments, IMO with the bike purchase (alone), Performance should have given you an initial fitting, with a comment that it would change some with the installation of cleats/ pedals.

My advice is that when you're ready to buy your shoes and pedals, bring your bike along, explain that you weren't fitted to it yet and ask that they assist with cleat set up and fit you at that time.


----------



## dsandk1 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Standover Heigh question again*

I cant start a new thread....

I read a lot of forums and seems like most people are riding 52 54 56 58.

I just ordered my first bike online, and want to make sure I didn't make a mistake

I'm 5'5 and wear a 29" inseam. I measure my standover with sneakers on at just under 30" (dont know if this makes sense)
Either way, I HAVE SHORT LEGS. The Dawes SST I bought listed a 29.6" standover height for the 49cm frame.

IS IT WEIRD FOR A MAN TO BE RIDING A 49 CM FRAME???? AT LEAST ONE WHO IS OVER 5'2? DID I GET THE WRONG SIZE?


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> We have no Performance Bike shops in my area, so I have no firsthand experience with them, but from everything I've heard/ read, experiences with them are hit and miss.
> 
> While it's true that cleat set up necessitates saddle readjustments, IMO with the bike purchase (alone), Performance should have given you an initial fitting, with a comment that it would change some with the installation of cleats/ pedals.
> 
> *My advice is that when you're ready to buy your shoes and pedals, bring your bike along, explain that you weren't fitted to it yet and ask that they assist with cleat set up and fit you at that time.*


This was my plan, I hope to get it done this week. The guy was really nice but it was late and seemed like he had had a long day. He told me when I get my pedals that I shouldn't have to pay, which is what he would have done which is nice and hope is the case when I go to the Chapel Hill store as well.

And I'll get a picture up once I get a chance to take it for a spin and put it to the test.

EDIT: And also the ride seemed pretty comfy at the time so I didn't ask for any changes to be made while I was testing it. But That's with only a 5 minute ride.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dsandk1 said:


> I cant start a new thread....
> 
> I read a lot of forums and seems like most people are riding 52 54 56 58.
> 
> ...


You're measuring your inseam wrong - and your pants inseam is irrelevant for determining bike sizing. 

Step #1 is for you to measure your _cycling_ inseam:
Stand with your back against a wall, your bare feet 6" apart on a hard floor, looking straight ahead. Place a book or carpenter's square between your legs with one edge against the wall, and pull it up firmly into your crotch, simulating the pressure of your saddle while riding. Have a helper measure from the top edge of the book to the floor, in centimeters. (You can convert inches to centimeters by multiplying inches by 2.54.) Repeat two or three times, for consistency, and average the results to get your inseam length. 

BTW, if this links to your bike, there's no 49cm offered:
Aluminum Track Bikes - Dawes SST AL with Carbon Fork


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> This was my plan, I hope to get it done this week. The guy was really nice but it was late and seemed like he had had a long day. He told me when I get my pedals that I shouldn't have to pay, which is what he would have done which is nice and hope is the case when I go to the Chapel Hill store as well.
> 
> And I'll get a picture up once I get a chance to take it for a spin and put it to the test.
> 
> EDIT: And also the ride seemed pretty comfy at the time so I didn't ask for any changes to be made while I was testing it. But That's with only a 5 minute ride.


No, you definitely should not have to pay to be fitted. You purchased the bike from them and are getting the pedals from them, so they owe you a fitting.

Keep us posted, and in the meantime, enjoy your new bike.


----------



## dsandk1 (Jul 26, 2012)

In that case, my Cycling Inseam would be even less...closer to 28.5". I ordered the Dawes SST with Bullhorns (not Aluminum)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dsandk1 said:


> In that case, my Cycling Inseam would be even less...closer to 28.5". I ordered the Dawes SST with Bullhorns (not Aluminum)


Not necessarily. My cycling inseam is longer than my pants inseam. 

That aside, knowing your cycling inseam alone, no ones going to reliably tell you if you ordered the right frame size. At this point wait till the bike arrives and assess sizing at that time.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> No, you definitely should not have to pay to be fitted. You purchased the bike from them and are getting the pedals from them, so they owe you a fitting.
> 
> Keep us posted, and in the meantime, enjoy your new bike.


I mean't they shouldn't charge me for just putting on the pedals, not for the fitting. But your right they do owe me a fitting too with the purchase.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> I mean't they shouldn't charge me for just putting on the pedals, not for the fitting. But your right they do owe me a fitting too with the purchase.


I agree, but when you buy shoes and pedals, cleat set up should go with that purchase.

Bottom line, when you buy the shoes/ pedals, Performance should install/ position the cleats, install the pedals, then fit you to your bike... all for no charge.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

Got my bike back from the shop all ready to go and fitted and it rides nice, took it for a ride around my aunt and uncles neighborhood a few times which had a pretty steep hill that I struggled to get up but I made it slowly. Not really sure how long it was but it was a work out nonetheless. I was charged for the pedal install which sucked but not for the fitting so that was nice.

I'll get pictures up in a little while if I get a chance to take any.


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

I was gonna say that it would be difficult to do a meaningful fitting without pedals. Congrats on the new bike.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

MPov said:


> I was gonna say that it would be difficult to do a meaningful fitting without pedals. Congrats on the new bike.


Thank you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jadenkanan said:


> Got my bike back from the shop all ready to go and fitted and it rides nice, took it for a ride around my aunt and uncles neighborhood a few times which had a pretty steep hill that I struggled to get up but I made it slowly. Not really sure how long it was but it was a work out nonetheless. I was charged for the pedal install which sucked but not for the fitting so that was nice.
> 
> I'll get pictures up in a little while if I get a chance to take any.


Congrats! So far, so good.  

I agree that the pedal install should have been included, but hopefully they've got your fit dialed in well enough that you can build some saddle time before needing tweaks. 

Pics are always nice, but ride often and stay safe out there....


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Congrats! So far, so good.
> 
> I agree that the pedal install should have been included, but hopefully they've got your fit dialed in well enough that you can build some saddle time before needing tweaks.
> 
> Pics are always nice, but ride often and stay safe out there....



I will, I've already come close to falling a few times getting used to getting on the bike and the clipless pedals, and of course i forgot one time to unclip before a stop, but luckily I haven't fallen yet.

And now that I've got all the essential things to ride the bike, I can gradually build up the other things that I need to take with me. I already went ahead and bought a bottle cage since that't quite needed in this heat.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

I measured the distance of the small route I rode thursday and it was close to 3 miles in total. And that was with a stop each time we went around so one mile at a time then which is more than I thought it was at the time.


----------



## jadenkanan (Jul 10, 2012)

New update, got a chance to go for another ride at the local school on their track they have. Its not as bike friendly as I thought it would be but it was doable and I would think very good for training since it wasn't completely flat and had a few tight turns which was tricky. And when I was about to go I decided to go I rode down around the parking lot of the school which has a nice hill at the entrance which I could go pretty fast on and at the bottom before it went back up towards the parking lot there were those very thin speed bumps that were about a foot apart that I had to squeeze between. So with all that I'm not sure how far I rode but I'd say 10 miles at a guess. I''ll give it a check in a minute.


EDIT: Checked the distance and it was about 10 miles so I think that was a good accomplishment.


----------

